# Tuna Vs Chicken breast



## DAN90 (Feb 13, 2009)

As tuna is a hell of a lot cheaper than chicken breast i wanted to know if its a suitable chicken substitute and is it any better/worse for me? cheers all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

If ya prefer tuna....eat tuna. I wouldn't pick 1 over the other tho bud...both would be better.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Only thing that puts me off eating loads of tuna is the level of mecury in it, I try to stick to 1 tin a day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tuna is not a complete protein source where as chicken is (better amino profile) this does not mean you cannot have tuna in your daily diet but it certainly is not a 1 to 1 substitute or chicken imo


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

In my opinian you NEED both and other sources too..! you dont want to eat one or the other


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't like tuna it's bloody awful stuff. I eat a lot of chicken though  and Salmon once a week. Frozen chicken breast is £3.99 a kilo in most supermarkets and if you marinade it in a nice tomatoes based sauce as you defrost it it's really tasty.

Was looking at lambs liver today in tescos it's £1.60 for 500g  dunno if it's any good. Anyone?


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

I just bought a kilo of frozen chicken in ASDA tonight and it cost me £5.50! Where u getting it for less than £4? I use turkey a lot and tuna. Turkey is much cheaper than chicken and I believe has similar protein goodness?!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think chicken is abit more versatile


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

can't stand tuna, it's a last resort thing for myself, dont mind prawns tho


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Tuna is not a complete protein source where as chicken is (better amino profile) this does not mean you cannot have tuna in your daily diet but it certainly is not a 1 to 1 substitute or chicken imo


What does you mean by 'tuna is not a complete protein source'?

Sorry, I don't really know jack about nutrition, I just look at the protein content per 100g when looking at meats/fish etc at the shops...


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tuna/fish is easier to digest. I eat loads of tuna, I love it. But I also eats loads of chicken too.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Tuna is not a complete protein source where as chicken is (better amino profile) this does not mean you cannot have tuna in your daily diet but it certainly is not a 1 to 1 substitute or chicken imo


can we add nuts or cheese to tuna to complete the amino profile and make it complete or is it not as simple as that?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Didnt no Alan from the hangover was a member on here


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I get my chicken from my butcher. Now before anyone goes off saying it is more expensive than the super market. It isn't, genuinely. I get a bulk pack of 10 breasts for £16.50. If I buy more than one, I can get them a little cheaper as well. Now these aren't your normal weedy 3-4oz (100-125g) breasts these are 8oz (250g) monsters. Also are not loaded with water. I tend to pan fry them to seal them, and then pop them in the over to finish off - keeps them nice and moist. The last ones I bought from Tesco's were something like 3 for £4, and they were small and shrunk a hell of a lot when cooked.

Its worth talking to your local butcher if you have one about the current deals around and best value meats. Ours is cheaper than our local Tesco's on most things, including steak, and also gets things like rabbit and game in which are great for the cholesterol. Also there is no additional 'basting' fat added in like they do at the supermarkets to make the weight up, so you just get good quality lean meat that has been properly prepared.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd never substitute Chicken for Tuna, As mentioned Chicken is a complete protein source, not only that but when bodybuilders have to eat so much a day, its nicer and easer to eat than Tuna.

If financially it was an issue for me, I'd swap it for Turkey.

However when Asda are doing 6 pieces of Fresh Chicken and veg with marinade for £3.88 cheap as chips mate so get on that


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know how people manage to get cheap chicken from butchers - mine was doing a special deal 6.50 a kilo and that's temporary! Where are these magical cheap butchers- I get frozen stuff for 3kg for tenner from FF


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

I eat both - have tuna for my morning snack every day - 1 tin with a touch of light mayo spread on two rice cakes 

But as the above posts I try and get my protein from lots of sources - chicken and steak are my mains sources, but I also eats lots of eggs and lamb.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

General lee said:


> I eat both - have tuna for my morning snack every day - 1 tin with a touch of light mayo spread on two rice cakes
> 
> But as the above posts I try and get my protein from lots of sources - chicken and steak are my mains sources, but I also eats lots of eggs and lamb.


lambs ok, but far to fatty


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

yer I know, but its nice


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

EAT BOTH:bounce: Variety is the key to life


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

3kilos for a tenner?! Where is FF?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> I don't know how people manage to get cheap chicken from butchers - mine was doing a special deal 6.50 a kilo and that's temporary! Where are these magical cheap butchers- I get frozen stuff for 3kg for tenner from FF


YOU HAVE TO TALK TO YOUR BUTCHER and ASK HIM/HER for their 'best' price, if they know they are going to sell you lost of chicken they will make an adjustment to say catering prices!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Didnt no Alan from the hangover was a member on here


Brilliant!

oh yeah....erm go for chicken


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

sc0tt said:


> I just bought a kilo of frozen chicken in ASDA tonight and it cost me £5.50! Where u getting it for less than £4? I use turkey a lot and tuna. Turkey is much cheaper than chicken and I believe has similar protein goodness?!


3.99 in tescos mate


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Man you pay to much! I get 12 big chicken breasts for £14 or 24 big chicken breasts for 26 quid at my butchers, and here's a little tip for everyone ask your butcher if they do fillet tails, mine does at £10 per kilo! You just cut them into little fillet steaks couple of minutes in griddle pan.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sc0tt said:


> 3kilos for a tenner?! Where is FF?


 Farmfoods lol


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh aye seen farmfoods about the place. Never been in but going after work now lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I have started having a chicken breast instead of a tin of tuna and notice a massive difference after 6 weeks of sticking to it, this was to be expected with the higher protein intake. I don't have tuna at all now hate the stuff, there are only so many ways to have it after eating it every day for 5 years


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

General lee said:


> I eat both - have tuna for my morning snack every day - 1 tin with a touch of light mayo spread on two rice cakes
> 
> But as the above posts I try and get my protein from lots of sources - chicken and steak are my mains sources, but I also eats lots of eggs and lamb.


Get yourself to Bicks Chicks on the industrial estate.

They have a wholesale shop and it's really cheap and have a good selection of meats etc.

5kg chicken (250g breasts) £23.50 and packed fresh that day so have a 14 day best before date on them!

Got 1.3kg sirloin steak as well for £8.50


----------

